# Christmas Week-San Diego 2013



## Malibu Sky (Dec 16, 2013)

2 bedroom preferred but will consider 1 bedroom if can sleep 4 comfortably...


----------



## jules54 (Dec 17, 2013)

Sent you a PM


----------

